# Berried Amano



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Man it makes me sad to see a big fat female stuffed with eggs that won't hatch. Wish there was an easier way to hatch them.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, i have a 3 gal tank, that i could maybe convert to salt temporarily.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

When my amano berried, it just dropped because I lefted it as it is


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i'm am thinking of trying to raise the fry in a 3 gallon, it's probably futile, but i'd like to at least try it, problem is, that i don't have a refractor or marine salt atm, I have to get some freshwater supplies first, so hopefully, i'll have that sorted before they hatch, i read it was 5 weeks, and it's been a week or just over i believe. Now if only these saddled cherries would become berried, then i'd be super happy. 

i will use the water from the tank it's in, and an airstone, salt and some green water from some plants i have in a bowl and if it works, it works, if it doesn't, well, i guess i'll try a few times of experimentation to see what works, i think it would be fun. (although probably more trouble then it's worth. lol)


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I hadn't realized that's what "berried" meant - when I read the title of your post I figured it was some pink-colored variant and didn't look inside. Now I feel bad for posting something on the very same topic just below!

Not feeling very smart these days. 
In any case, I now have 2/4 "berried" amanos, and I' pretty sure a third one will be soon also.

Good luck with the eggs - I hear it's not an easy task to breed those guys.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

haha, no worries! So much to learn in this hobby. I don't really expect success, but think it will be fun to try.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny think happened, i got a small tank ready, got some marine salt in preparation for zoe's (baby shrimps), tried to start some green water (not really working) and I notice that my female has no eggs. So i pull out my flashlight and try to look, but didn't see any babies. I thought i checked both females and they looked to have both dropped eggs.
This morning i check, my bigger female and she is overflowing with eggs again. This time though, they are black on one side and white on the other, so wonder if that's normal? The male was chasing around the other female trying to fertilize her eggs. So i guess i'll be able to experiment eventually.

perhaps i'll have some green water ready by then.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> perhaps i'll have some green water ready by then.


I have a 10g sitting outside that is full of green water. You can take as much as you want.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks Tom, after further research, i believe i have to have a marine type of green water called phytoplanktin (sp) so at this point, seems more trouble then its worth. Which is most definately why most people don't bother with it. lol


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never in the life of me seen my female amano shrimp not berried. With her being the only female amongst 7 male amanos, I guess its hard for her not to attract attention.


----------

